# oil plug popped



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

captfb said:


> Has anyone had problems will the Cruze's oil plug loosening and popping out. Ours did and Chevy will not accept responsibility.


Was it the oil pan drain plug, or the filler cap on top of the motor? Did someone change the oil lately? If so, who?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If it was the drain plug did you run the engine without oil? If they are denying responsibility there has to be more to this story.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

captfb said:


> Has anyone had problems will the Cruze's oil plug loosening and popping out. Ours did and Chevy will not accept responsibility.


NO!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Define "popped".

Define "did not accept responsibility." Generally speaking, a loss of oil like that will trigger a low oil sensor rather quickly to let you know to shut the car down immediately. If you didn't react to the indicators on the dash, it's generally your fault. 

More information is needed, such as mileage, who changed your oil last and when, and any pictures you have of the oil slick left behind after the oil drained out.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

If the oil plug popped out, it's the fault of whoever did your last oil change leaving it loose. 

The Cruze should have an oil pressure sensor that lit up when pressure dropped. However, most times the damage has already been done.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

No response(even though it still shows your online 2hrs later)? I hate to be so negative but I am officially calling BS.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

spacedout said:


> No response(even though it still shows your online 2hrs later)? I hate to be so negative but I am officially calling BS.


Possibly, but he/she may be one of those folks that leaves their browser up all the time on multiple tabs even though it leaves them open to being hijacked by an advertisment.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Haven't touched my oil drain plug in 26k miles. It better be tight.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

There is/was a known issue with the fill cap where it's possible to get it on crooked. Then it won't seal and the car may eventually display a check engine light. Don't know what the real problem is until we get more info.


----------



## captfb (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry its taken so long to respond. Oil was changed in February, there was no sensor light coming on until oil had drained out, there was no splash back underneath the car to indicate a slow leak. Chevy is claiming someone got up underneath the vehicle and removed the plug allowing oil to drop out. Oil was found in big puddle where car was parked, but no plug.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

captfb said:


> Sorry its taken so long to respond. Oil was changed in February, there was no sensor light coming on until oil had drained out, there was no splash back underneath the car to indicate a slow leak. Chevy is claiming someone got up underneath the vehicle and removed the plug allowing oil to drop out. Oil was found in big puddle where car was parked, but no plug.


Sounds like someone doesn't like you very much. Time to file an insurance claim and eat the deductible...


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Well if that is the explanation I can see why GM would not claim fault. Still seems as though there is more here than meets the eye.


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

Never heard of an oil plug "popping" but I had a friend years ago that had an oil change at a Sears Auto Center. They not only forgot to put the plug back in, but also the OIL! Sears was then his "sponsor" since they paid for his brand new crate motor and install! Sears motto used to be "We install Confidence!" Maybe that was true, but apparently they don't always install oil and oil plugs!


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

captfb said:


> Sorry its taken so long to respond. Oil was changed in February, there was no sensor light coming on until oil had drained out, there was no splash back underneath the car to indicate a slow leak. Chevy is claiming someone got up underneath the vehicle and removed the plug allowing oil to drop out. Oil was found in big puddle where car was parked, but no plug.


Gotta agree with xtreme on this one. If it has been good since february and there is no indication of a slow leak that would happen as more and more threads were showing and the threads are not stripped to indicate it shot out. Someone doesnt like you

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

silverls said:


> Gotta agree with xtreme on this one. If it has been good since february and there is no indication of a slow leak that would happen as more and more threads were showing and the threads are not stripped to indicate it shot out. Someone doesnt like you
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I agree. Are the threads stripped out on the drain hole? That would point to the person servicing the last oil change. If not, yeah, you likely twisted someone's shorts. It is certainly more productive than one we had a few years back. The kid that used to live across the street from us, pissed someone off pretty bad. They stole his camaro and took it to an apartment complex with a large number of garbage dumpsters. They then filled the car, trunk, and engine room with garbage and left it sitting in the back of the lot in the summer sun. It took the police two weeks to find it. I'm surprised it didn't explode from the methane it developed inside.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

captfb said:


> Sorry its taken so long to respond. Oil was changed in February, there was no sensor light coming on until oil had drained out, there was no splash back underneath the car to indicate a slow leak. Chevy is claiming someone got up underneath the vehicle and removed the plug allowing oil to drop out. Oil was found in big puddle where car was parked, but no plug.


captfb,
Have you been in contact with Customer Service regarding your concern? Can you please send me your VIN so I can look into this further for you? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## HURD (Aug 16, 2012)

Bet ya someone kept that drain plug as a souvenir!!


----------

